# My Tegus big move



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

I finished the Outdoor Tegu cage. They made the big move today 
enjoy the pics .





[/img]








[/img]




[/img]


----------



## redtail2426 (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice! , what happened to that reds tail?


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

2 of the Reds have broken tails 1 from shipping and the other is a rescue.


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

The cage is 20 feet by 16 feet should be plenty big enough.
It also has 2 hides that are 3 feet square by 18 inches tall.


----------



## AB^ (Mar 15, 2008)

cool, do you have any pictures that show the entire thing??
also arent you concerned that they will scale that chicken wire on the inside walls? or is their some sort of lip at the top of the walls???


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

It's just on the back side it also has a roof on it with chicken wire all the way to the top. Also Tegus are not known climbers.


----------



## AB^ (Mar 15, 2008)

scotty93801 said:


> It's just on the back side it also has a roof on it with chicken wire all the way to the top. Also Tegus are not known climbers.



True they arent arboreal, but they can (though not skillfully)and will climb on occasion.


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't wait till it gets dark and I'll feed them in thier new home.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 15, 2008)

whoo that enclosure is awesome, how many tegus you go tin there?


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

2 adults and 4 yearlings


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 15, 2008)

that is an awesome sight


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice Scott, do you have a roof?


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

for now I just have a tarp covering it a normal Tin roof is in the works


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

The red rescue is in there but she won't come out she just wants to hibernate she won't come out even when I had her inside with high heat. She just digs herself deeper in the cypress mulch.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 15, 2008)

wow, looks like tegu paradise. good going 8)


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the complements.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2008)

scotty93801 said:


> Thanks for all the complements.



Scott, the wire goes from the borrom all the way to the top? If it does they can climb out.


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

No just on the back and it's broken up by a 2-12 in the center


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

Scott, the wire goes from the borrom all the way to the top? If it does they can climb out.[/quote]
It's got corregated tin 3 feet all around the bottom. A 2-12 and chicken wire all the way to the top then the tarp for a roof .
We have Red-Tailed Hawks here and I didn't want to take a chance.
They have eaten a pet rabbit before .


----------



## DZLife (Mar 15, 2008)

scotty93801 said:


> Scott, the wire goes from the borrom all the way to the top? If it does they can climb out.


 It's got corregated tin 3 feet all around the bottom. A 2-12 and chicken wire all the way to the top then the tarp for a roof .
We have Red-Tailed Hawks here and I didn't want to take a chance.
They have eaten a pet rabbit before .[/quote]

Aww man, hawks can be a big problem. I've had them kill anywhere from bunnies, to cats, even to small dogs (like a Yorkshire Terrier.)

Good luck!

Oh, and nice enclosure!


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

YUP MY SON GOT TO WITNESS HIS PET BUNNY GO FLYING . We also have had kittens go flying away also


----------



## olympus (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm jealous.


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice yard you made there for them, but I just want your tegus! They are so nice!


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 16, 2008)

You have plenty over there and no shipping lol


----------



## dorton (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome setup!


----------



## scotty93801 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I will be picking up another Red Tegu tomorrow from the S.P.C.A. they confiscated over 100 reptiles from a hoarder and they
needed some help. So him or her and a few other herps will be coming home with me tomorrow. Pics to follow as soon as I get the Tegu home.


----------

